#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-25
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Princess> Καλησπερα
<Guest65971> Θα μπορουσα να ζητησω την βοηθεια σας σε κατι?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-26
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2319-2: OpenJDK 7 regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2319-2/>
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Tassos> πως βάζω στο nmap ένα νέο script?
<Tassos> πως το κατεβάζω;
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-27
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα σε όλους/λες
<salih-emin> eiosifidis, diamond_gr με πόσα account μπαίνεις ρε τρελέ ?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-28
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2327-1: Squid 3 vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2327-1/>
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Συνεταιρισμός αναζητά μέλη για δημ. τομέα πληροφορικής <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316786#p316786>
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα σας
<ktogias> Άκρα του τάφου σιωπή στον κάμπο βασηλεύει...
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: ubuntu OS σε smartphones <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=311923#p311923>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2328-1: GNU C Library vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2328-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-30
<geothomm> Πώς αλλάζουμε το hostname στο ubuntu ρε παιδιά;
#ubuntu-gr 2014-08-31
<Slim> Γεια σας θέλω να εγκαταστήσω Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty σε υπολογιστή με προεγκατεστημένα Windows 8 αλλά στα BIOS αν βάλω Legacy USB support τότε τα Ubuntu δεν θα αναγνωρίζουν διαμέρισμα EFI και σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα με αφήνει να bootάρω από το flash disk. Τι να κάνω;
<Slim> Γεια σας θέλω να εγκαταστήσω Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty σε υπολογιστή με προεγκατεστημένα Windows 8 αλλά στα BIOS αν βάλω Legacy USB support τότε τα Ubuntu δεν θα αναγνωρίζουν διαμέρισμα EFI και σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα με αφήνει να bootάρω από το flash disk. Τι να κάνω;
<Slim> Γεια σας θέλω να εγκαταστήσω Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty σε υπολογιστή με προεγκατεστημένα Windows 8 αλλά στα BIOS αν βάλω Legacy USB support τότε τα Ubuntu δεν θα αναγνωρίζουν διαμέρισμα EFI και σε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα με αφήνει να bootάρω από το flash disk. Τι να κάνω;
<LoganL> to secureboot einai off
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> min to kaneis egkatastasi se legacy
<Black_Horseman> hola
<LoganL> hola
<Slim> Giatk
<Slim> Γιατί;
<Slim> Και ναι το Secureboot είναι off
<LoganL> diladi apla den bootarei na sou anoiksei to livecd
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> stin teleutea kartela tou bios leei kapou boot override
<LoganL> ?
<Slim> όχι
<Slim> Ανοίγει το LiveUsb απλά δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω διαμέρισμα EFI κατά την εγκατάσταση
<LoganL> sto something else les ?
<Slim> Ναι
<LoganL> to partiotion tou win to blepei kanonika ??
<Slim> Ναι βλέπει μερικά διαμερίσματα
<LoganL> periergo kai bootaroun ta 8?
<Slim> Μόνο αν το έχω σε UEFI mode και όχι Legacy
<LoganL> to live cd me uefi anoigei kanonika kai den vlepei ston pinaka katasmisewn to efi ??
<Slim> Όχι μου λέω λόγω Security settings ότι δεν γίνεται
<LoganL> periergo
<LoganL> genika mn kanei se legacy den protinete
<Slim> Να τα εγκαταστήσω σε Legacy? Ίσως το Grub να κάνει τη δουλειά του
<LoganL> oxi
<LoganL> gia ti meta tha prepei na to allazeis
<LoganL> apo to bios
<Slim> Όταν bootάρω από flash disk mου βγάζει μία μωβ οθόνη όχι μαύρη
<LoganL> to fastup to exeis apenerhopiisei
<LoganL> ?
<Slim> Στα bios ή μέσω Windows λες;
<LoganL> windows an exei kai sto bios kai ekei
<Slim> BIOS den έχει
<LoganL> *fast startup
<LoganL> win
<Slim> ξέρω
<Slim> γουιν ναι
<LoganL> pigene sto pinaka elenxou
<LoganL> einai ekei me to power button
<Slim> μισό
<Slim> Τι να κοιτάξω στον πίνακα ελέγχου;
<LoganL> fast startup
<LoganL> grapse sto search
<Slim> Nαι ένα λεπτάκι
<Slim> Nai einai off
<LoganL> itan off
<LoganL> ?
<LoganL> gamoto
<LoganL> dokimase shutdown me patimeno to shift
<LoganL> kai vale to stikaki epelekse na bootarei apo auto klp klp
<Slim> Οκ μισό
<Slim> Μου λέει πάλι για το Security policy
<Slim> Να βάλω Legacy BIOS;
<LoganL> oxi
<LoganL> sou eksigisa
<Slim> Το έκανα και μου έβαλε αυτό
<LoganL> to stikaki to antegrapses sosta
<LoganL> ?
<Slim> Ναι!
<LoganL> eisai sigouros gia to secure boot
<Slim> Άμα βάλω legacy μπαίνει μια χαρά
<Slim> Απενεργοποιείται κάθε φορά που βάζω λεγκασυ
<LoganL> den protinete na exeis to ena litourgigo sto legacy kai to allo sto efi
<LoganL> mipos auto fteei
<LoganL> ?
<Slim> Υπάρχει κίνδυνος για κάτι
<LoganL> ksanabootares
<LoganL> se win ?
<Slim> Ναι
<LoganL> thes na epanalaveis alli mia fora tin diadikasia ?
<LoganL> klineis me shift
<Slim> Το κάνω
<LoganL> apenergopoieis
<LoganL> to secure boot
<Slim> δεν γίνεται
<LoganL> to xeis ?
<LoganL> giati ?
<Slim> μόνο αν βάλω λegacy
<LoganL> mono an valeis apenergopoiite ?
<Slim> Ναι
<LoganL> den paizei
<LoganL> ti pc einai
<LoganL> ?
<Slim> Κι όμως το έχει σε γκρι γράμματα σε στι BIOS
<Slim> ACER
<LoganL> perimene
<Slim> ok
<LoganL> laptop
<Slim> nai
<LoganL> https://acer--uk.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/27071/~/how-to-enable-or-disable-secure-boot
<LoganL> kane oti leei
<LoganL> thelei supervisor password
<LoganL> den kserw gt
<LoganL> me diki sou euthini
<LoganL> !
<Slim> nοτεβοοκ παταω;
<LoganL> nai
<Slim> To ekana
<Slim> twra
<Slim> to ekana thanks
<LoganL> apenergopoiite to secure boot?
<Slim> na
<Slim> nai
<LoganL> wraia pame pal
<LoganL> pali*
<LoganL> :)
<Slim> Μπήκα τώρα θα πάω στο κάτι άλλο και όλα καλά ευχαριστώ!
<LoganL> min
<LoganL> kaneis
<LoganL> tipota sto efi
<LoganL> !
<LoganL> apla epelekseto
<LoganL> !!!
<LoganL> akous
<LoganL> oxi format
<Slim> ναι το έχω δει στο βίντεο :)
<LoganL> ;)
<LoganL> kai mia teleutea
<LoganL> kane kai sta 2 boot
<LoganL> meta
<LoganL> kai win kai ubuntu
<Slim> Τι εννοείς;
<LoganL> dokimase na bootareis kai meta dio leitourgika
<LoganL> meta
<LoganL>  tin egkatastasi
<LoganL> tipota spoudeo
<Slim> οκ ευχαριστώ!
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-24
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Vasilis> Καλησπερα σε ολους .. Newbie Kubuntu 14.04.03. Ετρεξα upt-get -autoremove και έσβυσε πολλες depencies και προγραμματα ( dolphin κ.ά ) . Μπορω να επαναφερω Ευκολα και "μαζικα" τις αλλαγες που εκανε το autoremove ?? ΕΑΝ οχι .. θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια να τρεξω το dolphin για να δω τι μπορω
<Vasilis> Εχω κ τρεχει το TeamViewer ( εαν διευκολυνει .. )
<Vasilis> ..
<Vasilis> Υπαρχει καποιος εδω που θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει ή ειμαι σε σε λαθος irc ??   ??
<billy_> Καλησπεραα.α. ααα
<billy_> I there anybody .. In there ??   ??  :)
<billy_> Just knock if u can hear me..  Is there anybody home ..??
<billy_> exit
<salih-emin> γεια
<salih-emin> diamond_gr, eiosifidis εδω ?
<NikTh> χαχαχα, το ένα είναι away από την Κυριακή , το άλλο από σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
<salih-emin> pfffff
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-25
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2712-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2712-1/>
<salih-emin> hello
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-26
<vnikil-15-04> join/ #ubuntu.com
<vnikil-15-04> join/ #ubuntu-com
<kerato> prwta to slash kai meta to join
<kerato> epishs nomizw to main room legetai apla #ubuntu
<harispc> hi guys
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2722-1: GDK-PixBuf vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2722-1/>
<salih-emin> γεια σαςςςςςςς
<kerato> hi
<salih-emin> κόσμος βλέπω
<salih-emin> μάλιστα
<salih-emin> σιωπή....
<salih-emin> :)
<Guest1542> Γειααα!
<salih-emin> γεια
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-27
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα παρέα :)
<Tassos> έχω μια απορία
<Tassos> όταν στο σύστημα υπάρξει σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο υπάρχει κάποια ενημέρωση ;
<Tassos> τι εννοώ βασικά..  ( γιατί βεβαίως ενημερωνόμαστε όταν συνδεθούμε στο διαδίκτυο )
<Tassos> έκανα μια εφαρμογή η οποίο χρησιμοποιεί το διαδίκτυο, το θέμα είναι πως αν η εφαρμογή ξεκινήσει
<Tassos> και ΔΕΝ υπάρχει internet έχω κάποια προβλήματα..
<Tassos> και αναρωτιέμαι εγώ τώρα.. υπάρχει κάποια ίσος μεταβλητή συστήματος ή κάποιο σήμα
<Tassos> που στέλνει το σύστημα ώστε να ειδοποιεί πότε έγινε μια σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο ;
<Phantomas> Tassos: τι θέλει να κάνει η εφαρμογή σου; Υπάρχει λόγος να περιμένει να υπάρξει σύνδεση ή αρκεί να καταλαβαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει και να ενημερώνει τον χρήστη;
<Tassos> κοίτα το δεύτερο που λες δεν είναι κακό.. αλλά έτσι δε θα λειτουργεί η εφαρμογή μου
<Tassos> αυτό που θα ήθελα είναι να περιμένει μέχρι να υπάρξει σύνδεση
<Tassos> είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο αυτό έτσι; ^_^
<Phantomas> αν περιγράψεις καλύτερα τι θες να κάνεις μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις
<Phantomas> θες να συνδέεσαι σε κάποιον συγκεκριμένο server;
<Phantomas> αν ναι, μπορείς να κάνεις polling
<Phantomas> π.χ. ανά 30" να προσπαθείς απλά να κάνεις σύνδεση μέχρι να τα καταφέρεις
<Tassos> polling ; δηλαδή;  ( εννοείς ping - pong )
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2724-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2724-1/>
<Tassos> Phantomas:  ναι αυτό θα ήθελα, να προσπαθεί συνεχώς να κάνει σύνεση
<Phantomas> ε αυτό που σου είπα λοιπόν
<Phantomas> αν μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένο server
<Phantomas> προσπαθείς ξανά και ξανά με ενδιάμεσα timeouts μέχρι να καταφέρεις σύνδεση
<Tassos> αλλά νομίζω δεν είναι το θέμα μου ένας συγκεκριμένος server, αλλά γενικά το πότε θα υπάρξει σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο
<Phantomas> τα ενδιάμεσα timeouts μπορεί να είναι αυξανόμενα σε διάρκεια, π.χ. στην πρώτη αποτυχία, 10", μετά 20", 30" κ.ο.κ. μέχρι ένα όριο που θα ορίσεις
<Phantomas> Tassos: γίνε συγκεκριμένος
<Phantomas> τι θες να κάνει η εφαρμογή σου;
<Tassos> Phantomas: πάντως ναι φίλε μισό λεπτάκι να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε
<Tassos> αυτό που θέλω - που κάνει η εφαρμογή μου είναι να αντλεί κάποια δεδομένα από μια ιστοσελίδα .
<Phantomas> τι θα πει διαδίκτυο για την εφαρμογή σου; μπορεί ο υπολογιστής που τρέχεις να έχει firewall για όλα τα outbound connections εκτός από ένα-δύο π.χ.
<Tassos> στο τέλος αυτό που μου λες εσύ ίσος θα ακολουθήσω.. αν παίρνω error σύνδεση στον web server - site
<Tassos> να ξανα προσπαθεί
<Phantomas> ε αυτή είναι η σωστή προσέγγιση
<Tassos> Phantomas: αλλά θα μου άρεσε να έκανα το πρόγραμμα να καταλαβαίνει πότε υπάρχει σύδνεση
<Tassos> στο διαδίκτυο στον υπολογιστή που τρέχει
<Phantomas> Tassos: ξαναλέω, τι θα πει σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο; Αν έχεις firewall με deny all πολιτική;
<Tassos> Phantomas:  πάντως ναι όντως είναι η καλύτερη προσέγγιση να ελέγχο αν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στον server..
<Tassos> και για δύο λόγους κιόλας
<Tassos> 1) Αν δεν έχει ο υπολογιστής σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο
<Tassos> 2) Αν ο server είναι down. ;)
<Tassos> Phantomas: Όσο για αυτό που προσπαθείς να μου πεις.. μου αρέσει.. αν θέλεις ανέπτυξε το.. για το που ακριβώς το πας
<Phantomas> Tassos: τι να αναπτύξω; Αν δεν ορίσεις τη λέξη "διαδίκτυο" στα πλαίσια της εφαρμογής σου, δεν υπάρχει απάντηση
<Tassos> γιατί εγώ δε το πήγαινα με firewall και τα λοιπά.. αλλά, πως το ubuntu ειδοποιεί πως υπάρχει σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.
<Phantomas> αν σου αρκεί να πεις ότι έχεις πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο όταν απαντάει το ping google.com π.χ., καλώς
<Phantomas> αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι έχεις πρόσβαση και οπουδήποτε αλλού
<Tassos> Phantomas: από άποψη απαγορεύσεων το αναφέρεις εσύ ε;
<Phantomas> από οποιαδήποτε άποψη, π.χ. πρόβλημα στην σύνδεση της Ελλάδας με το εξωτερικό (έχει γίνει). Εκεί τι λες; έχεις internet ή δεν έχεις;
<Phantomas> το google.com δε θα παίξει, το in.gr θα παίξει
<Phantomas> κτλ
<Phantomas> και από άποψη απαγορεύσεων, είτε τοπικών του υπολογιστή/τοπικού δικτύου, είτε πάλι σε μεγαλύτερο επίπεδο (βλέπε Κίνα, που έχει απαγορεύσει με firewall ένα σωρό sites)
<Phantomas> "το έχω internet" δεν είναι σαφώς ορισμένο, αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πω
<Phantomas> το "έχω internet" *
<Tassos> Phantomas: πάρα πολύ ωραίος φίλε.. πάρα πολύ ωραία η διάκριση - διατύπωση σου
<Tassos> έχει δίκιο μου άρεσε ευχαριστώ
<Phantomas> να 'σαι καλά, καλό coding :)
<Tassos> ναι εμένα αυτό που συγκεκριμένα με ενδιαφέρει και θέλω είναι να συνδέομαι σε ένα συγκεκριμένο site
<Tassos> τα άλλα είναι βερεσέ και τζάμπα κόπος.. ^_^ χααχα ευχαριστώ φίλε :)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2725-1: cups-filters vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2725-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2723-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2723-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-28
<Tassos> καλησπέρα παρέα
<Tassos> σήμερα είμαι με ένα άλλο πολύ ενδιαφέρον πρόβλημα
<Tassos> xaxaa αν και πρόβλημα
<Tassos> μου έχει παγώσει όλη η οθόνη του υπολογιστή
<kerato> skepase me ena zipounaki
<Tassos> xaaxaxxaaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa
<Tassos> kerato: χαίρεται φίλε
<Tassos> :D
<Tassos> Το πρόβλημα που έχω το έχω περιγράψει και ανανεώσει ( κάθε φορά που το παθαίνω )
<Tassos> σε αυτό εδώ το θέμα : http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=30427
<Tassos> μόνο που τώρα μου ξανά έτυχε και είπε μήπως έβρισκα/βρίσκαμε καμία λύση..
<Tassos> εν συντομία : η οθόνη του υπολογιστή και γενικά τα πάντα φαίνεται να έχουν παγώσει
<Tassos> τι εννοώ τα πάντα - πέρα από την οθόνη που όλα έχουν παγώσει δε κουνιέται τίποτα απολύτως
<Tassos> έχει μήνη στάσιμη μια εικόνα
<Tassos> όμως και το πληκτρολόγιο ούτε το caps - lock ( το led ) δεν αλλάζει χρώμα, ούτε το num lock
<Tassos> οπότε όλα φαίνονται λες και δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα
<Tassos> ΌΜΩΣ! τώρα από το λάπτοπ έκανα σύνδεση ssh
<Tassos> και μπορώ να κάνω ότι θέλω
<kerato> mipws einai hardware provlhma taso
<kerato> dokimase kamia alh karta grafikwn an exeis
<Tassos> οπότε ο υπολογιστής λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά για κάποιο λόγο όλα ΣΤΗΝ ΟΘΌΝΗ δεν κουνιούνται
<Tassos> kerato: φίλε μου αυτό φοβάμαι - υποψιάζομαι και εγώ για την κάρτα γραφικών.. είναι μια γενικά μέτρια ( σε σχέση όμως  με το υπόλοιπο pc άθλια )
<Tassos> αλλά αυτό δε το παθαίνει πάντα ρε γαμώτο
<Tassos> μόνο σπάνιες φορές και η αλήθεια είναι όμως πως γίνεται όταν "φορτώνω" γενικά τον υπολογιστή..
<Tassos> να ανεβάσω κανένα htop ?
<Tassos> βλέπω πως ο ένας από τους πυρήνες δουλεύει τέρμα
<Tassos> η εφαρμογή που φαίνεται να τραβάει το 100% ενός πυρήνα πρέπει να είναι αυτή :
<Tassos> [  /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -no...... ]
<Tassos> αν την κάνω kill ? ^_^
<Tassos> βασικά restart γίνεται;
<kerato> ginetai
<kerato> sudo service lightdm restart
<Tassos> ναι όντως... και το έτρεξα.. αλλά τελικά... ;/
<Tassos> kerato: ξέρεις όμως τι.. και με stop μετά που ανοίγω το htop αμέσβς
<Tassos> πάλι το ίδιο βλέπω να εκτελείται... :/
<kerato> e nai ayto einai o display manager
<Tassos> ναι
<Tassos> τελικά ίσος δε γίνεται τίποτα ;
<Tassos> :/
<Tassos> κάτι να το κάνω γαμώτο να ξεπαγώσει η οθόνη...
<Tassos> γιατί από το ssh δε θα κλείσουν όλα σωστά
<giannhs> geia saS
<giannhs> mipos 3eri kanenas pos na pe3o aion se linux?
 * giannhs slaps AW3i around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-29
 * Hrakleaz gm ppl
<tsao> kalispera
<tsao> eimai neos me to linux kai to ubuntu
<tsao> thelo na to kano egkatastasi alla exo provlima
<tsao> μπορει κάποιος πιο εμπειρος να με βοηθήσει;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle Magazine <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331645#p331645>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-08-30
<mits> Καινούριος...Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανείς με σύνδεση του laptop στο inernet? Τώρα γράφω από άλλο pc. Έχω δίπλα το laptop με ubuntu 14.10 φρεσκοεγκατεστημένα και δεν μπορώ να συνδεθω στο ιντερνετ...
<NikTh> mits: Καλησπέρα. Κάνε ξανά εγκατάσταση. 1) Διότι είναι φρεσκοεγκατστημένα, οπότε δεν χάνεις και κάτι (πχ ρυθμίσεις, προγράμματα..κλπ) 2ον) και σημαντικότερο, η 14.10 έχει λήξει.
<NikTh> mits: Εγκατέστησε είτε 14.04 LTS, είτε 15.04
<mits> Για το 14.04LTS από το link http://ubuntu-gr.org/story/18-04-14/%CF%84%CE%BF-ubuntu-1404-lts-trusty-tahr-%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B5%CE%B4%CF%8E  δεν το ανοίγει...
<NikTh> mits: Κατέβασε το από εδώ: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<mits> Thanks!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-29
<maesrin> geia sas paidia
<eugenios_> kalhspera paidia
<xeirwn> kalispera sta paidia!
<xeirwn> re paidia ti xreiazetai gia na sthsw ena home system security?
<Black_Horseman> ena raspberry pi merika arduino kameres kapoious sensores
<Black_Horseman> exei polla tutorials sto youtube kai sto instreactables
<xeirwn> thx black....einai sxetika eukolo na sth8ei ena tetoio system ?
<Black_Horseman> an exeis ypomoni
<Black_Horseman> mallon den exw kanei kati tetoio
<xeirwn> oi etairies tetoiwn systhmatwn zhtane trella lefta...kai den ta exw...gi auto skeftika na to sthsw monos mou.
<xeirwn> uparxoun kapoia sites gia na ksekinhsw ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-30
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2016-08-31
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<jemadux> xerete
<jemadux> hi junka
<junka> hi hi
<alexpag> Καλησπέρα σε ubuntu mate 16.04 64-bit στην μπάρα που βρίσκεται η ημερομηνία έχω επιλέξει να εμφανίζεται ο καιρος
<alexpag> Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μου εμφανίζει πλέον τον καιρό αν και έχω επιλέξει τοποθεσία
<alexpag> Μήπως έχει πρόβλημα η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή;
<alexpag> Δεν έχω αλλάξει κάτι  στο σύστημα μου
<ee2455> alexpag: Μία από τα ίδια εδώ (Debian Wheezy + MATE). Ακόμα δεν έχω ψάξει τί φταίει...
<ee2455> alexpag: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1649999
<alexpag> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmateweather/+bug/1616533
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1616533 in libmateweather (Ubuntu Xenial) ""Forecast not available" error in GNOME Weather app" [High,Triaged]
<alexpag> https://github.com/mate-desktop/libmateweather/commit/835055e0d0b950d3f66ad236de7e40942f6f7d8e
<alexpag> Τελικά το πρόγραμμα διορθώθηκε μετά από αναβάθμιση του mate desktop από 1.12 σε 1.14
<alexpag> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/mate-desktop-114-for-xenial-xerus/
<alexpag> Λάθος το πρόβλημα διορθωθηκε όχι το προγραμμα :)
<alexpag> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/weather-applets-inop/8435/49
<ee2455> alexpag: Nice.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-01
<tdiesel> γεια σας
<tdiesel> γεια
<tdiesel> αντιο
<tdiesel> γεια σας
<tdiesel> hello
<tdiesel> hello
<tdiesel> hello
<tdiesel> hello
<tdiesel> hello
<tdiesel> hello
<tdiesel> hello
<kerato> ne okto empedwsame
<tdiesel> συγγνωμη
<xeirwn_> kalispera paides
<BillyTheKid> kalispera paidia
<BillyTheKid> otan trexo dpkg configure perno  "cannot read /dev/sda". exei kaneis kamia idea ti paizei?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-02
<a40ntistos> Καλησπέρες :)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-03
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<maesrin> geia sas paides
<ee2455> Γειααααα!
<redman88> καλησπέρα παιδιά
<redman88> είναι κάποιος εδώ για να ρωτήσω κάτι;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-08-30
<de> kalispera sas
<Black_Horseman> spera man
<Tassos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα
<Tassos> Ρε παιδιά έχω ενα φαλάρακι το οποίο δεν έκανε update στο laptop του ( ένα παλιό Toshiba )  που του έχω βάλει Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Tassos> και του έβγαζε error, του είπα να κάνει τα updates και να δούμε..
<Tassos> ε.. έκανε τα updates και τελικά ( χώρια που αργεί λέει να ξεκινήσει - αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο )
<Tassos> δεν του λειτουργεί το πληκτρολόγιο του laptop
<Tassos> το ασύρματο ποντίκι που έχει συνδεδεμένο με USB στο laptop, λειτουργεί μια χαρά
<Tassos> το πληκτρολόγιο όμως φαίνεται σαν εντελώς νεκρός.
<Tassos> Όμως επειδή προσπαθούμε εδώ και ώρα - ώρες να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.. το πληκτρολόγιο στο grub μενού λειτουργεί μια χαρά.. μπήκαμε και σε recovery mode και κάναμε διάφορα.. αλλά τελικά ότι και να κάναμε δε τα καταφέραμε
<Tassos> μόλις συνδέετε κανονικά.. το πληκτρολόγιο δε δουλεύει... -.- :(  Ενώ όπως είπα το ποντίκι είναι μια χαρά
<Tassos> μα τι στο καλό να έπαθε;
<Tassos> έχετε τίποτα στο νου σας;
<Tassos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32938
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-01
<tasaras009> gia sas !  kalimera
<ntinos> Tassos: έβγαλες άκρη;
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-27
<Cerebrux> ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε και στο #cerebrux εδώ στο freenode
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-29
<kjackal> Geia se olous tous ubuntu fans. Yparxei auto https://microk8s.io/ and https://github.com/ubuntu/microk8s to project apo thn Canonical pou einai Kubernetes in a snap. An htelei kaneis na kanei contribute, mporo na boithiso sta prota bimata tou.
<Cerebrux> kjackal, είσαι εδώ ?
<kjackal> Hello Cerebrux nai edo
<kjackal> lol (meta apo 10 ores!)
<Cerebrux> xaxaxaxaxa
<Cerebrux> kjackal: σου έστειλα on
<Cerebrux> pm
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-30
<jemadux> καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες ...
#ubuntu-gr 2018-08-31
<Spyromilios> Είναι καποιος εδω ;
<Spyromilios> μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει με "Started Hold until boot process finishes up" ;;
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα! :)
<jemadux> geia soy elkos[m]
<jemadux> Tas-sos: kalh einai hol ?
<Tas-sos> κάποτε δεν ήταν καθόλου
<Tas-sos> πλέον είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και ότι λέει το έχει
<jemadux> έχει 24άρι ιντερνετ ;
<Tas-sos> 50 VDSL έχω, 5,4/Mbps μου δίνει... ;)
<Tas-sos> έχω πάθει πλάκα
<Tas-sos> αλλά μπήκαν και πολύ πρόσφατα στην περιόχη μου οι οτπικές ίνες έτσι..
<Tas-sos> ( και είμαι σε κακή περιοχή - όταν είχα 24 έπιανα 5 )
<jemadux> κατσε να κανω ενα refresh
<jemadux> Tas-sos: χρησιμοποεις ubuntu  ?
<Tas-sos> γιατί ;
<Tas-sos> Debian GNU/Linux έχω
<jemadux> debian testing h unstable h stable ?
<strawb> ΙΣΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ: Μόνο με 1 ευρώ ταχύτατο Download. Για πληροφορίες strawb78@hotmail.com
#ubuntu-gr 2019-08-26
<becoming_i> Καλησπέρα
<groudon_> καλησπερα
#ubuntu-gr 2020-08-24
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα! :-)
